# GT #81: Golden State Warriors (48-32) @ Phoenix Suns (53-27) - 4/14



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Golden State Warriors (48-32) vs Phoenix Suns (53-27) 
* 

*When: Monday, 10EST/8MT/7PST
TV: local or by illegal method *



*Suns Projected Starters:*







































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Warriors Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Baron Davis [SG] Monta Ellis [SF] Stephen Jackson [PF] Al Harrington [C] Andris Biedrins * 














*Suns have been placed on ...OHS***... *​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Lets see what Suns team comes out to play......


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah. Win or lose, it would be nice to at least see us play well.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Monta is going to get his this game, like he always does..what a player that kid is turning out to be..GS will come out with some energy i'm betting trying to keep their playoff hopes alive, so we better be prepared. Gonna be a fun game to watch though, last time we played GS, the commentators were like why can't these two teams just play 20+ games a year vs each other or something like that..


----------



## charliexmurphey (Apr 4, 2008)

definitely amare is going to have a 34 point game

and nash is going to have a 25 point game


suns are going to dominate


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Let's go Suns! Send the Warriors home.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I kinda want us to lose so that GS can get into the playoffs since we can't go up


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

9 Suns have played so far and its the 2nd quarter. Is a player (or 2) hurt? Because even resting before playoffs I'm amazed.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seems like grant is now.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

triple double watch on Nash- 9 points, 9 assists, and 5 boards in the late 2nd.

edit: missed it by a rebound


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Hill seemed to have pulled his groin muscle. I hope it's something he can shake off and be 100% come playoff time.

Shaq daddy is looking good. Mostly because Don Nelson is a complete fool. What is he trying to do? If you're going to put in a big like Austin Croshere, you might as well just go small ball, because Croshere can't guard Shaq just like any other midget the Warriors have. 

Suns would probably be up a lot more if Amare hadn't gotten some early fouls.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Shaq-rabbit..... hahah!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Wow, Nash looks like a JV player out there. Some stupid, stupid, stupid passes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What the hell just happened? I'm not watching this game, but one minute I saw that Phoenix was up 17, and then I looked at the box score a few minutes ago, and the Warriors are up 6?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Stephen Jackson got hot. Then the Suns went down low and crushed the Ws


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't want to bash another team, but teams like the Warriors and Nuggets piss me off. They can't play defense, so they resort to reaching and gambling on steals the whole time. Then they complain when their reaching gets called....wow, learn to stay in front of your man.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Good game.

Ran through the whole range of emotions during the roller coaster ride. To be up by 17 and then down by 11 was almost too much to handle. Just happy with the out come and not necessarily to path to get there.

Hated to see Davis benched though for such an important 2nd half.


----------

